# Help Identify Wildflower



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like Redring Milkweed.

http://www.wildflower.org/gallery/species.php?id_plant=ASVA


----------



## bwhitecpa (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you Hambone!


----------



## spudrocket (Feb 13, 2013)

>I was planning to transplant some of these to closer to my bee yard if non-toxic.<
If you want to plant these for pollination, then i wouldn't recommend planting in your bee yard. Try planting it about 100'-200' away if you want it to be pollinated


----------

